# Mass Reptile Expo



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

*2011 Fall Mass Reptile Expo:*
Sunday October 23
9:00AM - 4:00PM

Located @ the Holiday Inn
929 Hingham Street
Rockland, MA 02370
(781) 871-0545

Massachusetts Reptile Expo

Awesome time to stock up on some dart frog supplies! We'll be vending there yet again, and as always the deals will be stupid good. 

It's a smaller show, but in my opinion it's the best one in New England. The only ~local show where everyone can _actually talk to each_ other without shouting over massive crowds! 

Looking forward to seeing everyone again.  If anyone needs anything specific they'd like me to bring to the show - contact me.

*This show's vendor lineup:*
A+ Serpents
Action Reptiles
AZO Reptiles
Beeger Boxes
Black Jungle Terrarium Supply
Boston Geckos
Cape Ann Vernal Pond Team
Cold Blooded Pets & Supplies
Geckcessories 
Gecko Elements
Haneison Hondurans
Hellbent Reptiles
J & D Reptiles
Jungle Jewels Reptiles
Keith Begin
KLH Reptiles
Loki Reptiles
MoJo Herps
New England Herpetoculture
New England Herpetological Society
New England Wildlife Center
Quality Frozen Rodents
Reptile Outpost
Richard Sawtell
Sabrinas Reptile Kingdom
TTerrarium


----------

